# Filter for 125 gallon african cichlids aquarium???



## Vukmir13 (Feb 8, 2016)

I am in the process of setting up a new 125 gallon aquarium. It seems like the more research I do, the more confused and torn I am becoming. I have narrowed it down to the Eheim 2217, Aquatop CF500UV 5stage, Sunsun 404B, or Fluval Fx6. I would like the fluval however I am also connecting 3 Hydor 300 watt External heaters. I am told that the fluval will be much more difficult to connect the eth's to because of the uncommon plumbing sizes. Thank you and all your feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## EnemyNSA (Jan 27, 2016)

I think you'd want more than one filter for that size tank to get the proper gallon-per-hour output.

The FX6 would be the best bet I think, but really you'd need two filters either way to get 8-10x turnover per hour.

Are you connecting the three heaters in a row? Any size differences can be accommodated with some tubing adapters, but I'm not 100% sure on the default sizes myself.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

You know get the biggest filter yiou can get for that tank. Then if you get a bigger tank in the future you will not need to change equipment. But I would definitely get an Eheim 2262 first, then my 2nd choice is the FX6


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I also like the Eheim 2260/62 filter, see if you can find a used one for a good price. The FX5/6 model will also be a good choice. I've not used the Aquatop or SunSun brands so won't give my opinions.

Have you considered using a power filter that hangs on the back of the tank? The Aquaclear 110 would be my choice in addition to a canister filter.

I don't see the need to run three Hydor 300W heaters on a 125G unless you are keeping the tank in an extremely cold room. I'm just using one on a 220G tank in a 72F room with two Eheim 2260/62 filters and it maintains the tank at 78F with no problems. The tank does have glass canopies to help retain the heat and minimize evaporation.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I use Rena Filstar XP3 and XP4 canisters and they work great with the Hydors. I have Eheims as well, but for newer purchases the price drives me to the XP's. They last as long or longer than the Eheims...8 years so far.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Is a sump not an option? I used to do canisters and what not but now that I built a sump for my 125 I love it. Far superior to anything else and customizable too.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I would go with 2 of the Aquatops. The 500 or even the 400 model would be fine. Very quiet and reliable filters. As for the Hydor inlines. You could buy 3 but keep 2 in the box.


----------



## rupertoooo (Dec 7, 2005)

Rena XP4 as well. Price/performance as DJ mentioned. Do a little searching as there are some deals to be had.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

FX5/6 and an AC110 and call it a day. That's what I've been running on my 125 for many years with 40+ mbuna. I've got 2 5's and a 6, all silent and working great. They get cleaned every 6-7 months, and still don't look that dirty.


----------



## Handyjoe (Jan 11, 2015)

DrgRcr said:


> FX5/6 and an AC110 and call it a day. That's what I've been running on my 125 for many years with 40+ mbuna. I've got 2 5's and a 6, all silent and working great. They get cleaned every 6-7 months, and still don't look that dirty.


+1. I totally agree with using one FX5 or FX6. The AC110, not only add to the filtering, but also the convenient add or remove chemical filtration medias such as carbon, Purigen, ChemiPure, etc...


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

somebody said:


> Is a sump not an option? I used to do canisters and what not but now that I built a sump for my 125 I love it. Far superior to anything else and customizable too.


 :thumb:

The more I look at what to do with my pair of 55's, the more I'm inclined to look at going with a sump filter for each.

A whole host of advantages, customizable as you say, and relatively cheap to build/put together.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The only disadvantage is noise. I use in-tank backgrounds and in-line heaters to conceal equipment in my tank. I've never had to add carbon, purigen, chemipure or other chemical filtration.

I use the AquaClear filters on my smaller tanks in the fish room.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

DJRansome said:


> The only disadvantage is noise. ...


DJ,

For sumps ?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Yea, compared to canisters, noise is a disadvantage but it's not like and iron mill. There is a slight buzzing/humming noise and the occasional gargle but other than that nothing. After being up for a week I was used to the noise the sump was putting out and when it's off, it's louder if ya know what I mean :?. I used to run my tvs at about 15 on the volume to hear it but now that I have the sump they are on 20.

So yes noise is a disadvantage but only in contrast (personal opinion). Unless I'm listening for it I don't hear it.


----------



## RandyS (Feb 6, 2015)

somebody said:


> So yes noise is a disadvantage but only in contrast (personal opinion). Unless I'm listening for it I don't hear it.


Same here. Honestly, my coffee maker is much louder.


----------

